# Cùng trải nghiệm thực tế với OHUI Prime Advancer Ampoule Serum



## tg2095 (19/1/20)

Ohui Đi đường xa đối với da mặt mỗi người đều là cực hình, đặc biệt là phụ nữ với làn da mỏng manh hơn. Vì thế mỗi lần đi du lịch hay công tác, con gái cứ hận không thể đem hết tất cả theo để chăm sóc da. Hôm nay mỹ phẩm Ohui sẽ mang đến cho bạn sản phẩm chăm sóc da có tính “cách mạng”, để chị em thoải mái mà đi du lịch.
Sau cuộc hợp tác thành công với Asiana Airlines, Ohui rất sáng suốt khi đem sản phẩm này gần với khách hàng hơn thông qua hình ảnh các cô tiếp viên hàng không xinh đẹp.

*Ampoule serum là gì?*
Sản phẩm này có cấu tạo nhẹ trong như nước (tương tự như serum), chỉ đặc hơn toner một tí nhưng lại mang công dụng dưỡng da hiệu quả cao như ampoule (tinh chất cô đặc). Sản phẩm này được sử dụng sau bước toner và trước các bước essence/serum - moisturizer.

*Thành phần chính*

Chiết suất Sorbitol, Trehalose: chăm sóc biểu bì, bổ sung ẩm, cho làn da sáng và lớp sừng mềm mại.
Ursolic Acid chiết xuất từ mai trắng toàn thảo: tăng cường core line – Các yếu tốt cốt lõi của làn da. Giúp củng cố và gia tăng số lượng Laminin. Cân bằng nội môi ở da, biểu bì và thân bì được liên kết vững chắc.
Chiết xuất Gallotannine, Floretin, Acid thioctic chăm sóc lớp thân bì. Bổ sung độ ẩm sâu, giúp thân bì săn chắc, tăng độ đàn hồi da. Cải thiện lão hoá.

*Công dụng chính*




Đây là tinh chất chống lão hoá cho da củng cố thành phần triple care (giúp chăm sóc 3 tầng biểu bì, coreline và thân bì của da) nhằm giữ vững coreline và tăng cường sức mạnh ban đầu của da trước các tác nhân của môi trường.

Kỹ thuật layering đưa từng lớp sản phẩm chứa Ampoule nhẹ nhàng thấm đẫm sâu vào từng tế bào

Cải thiện độ ẩm 95%
Cải thiện độ đàn hồi 85%
Cải thiện kết cấu da 95%
Cải thiện độ đàn hồi bên trong 90%
Cải thiện độ sáng da 84%
Coreline là một định nghĩa mới do OHUI tìm ra, là phần trung tâm tồn tại giữa lớp biểu bì và thân bì, quyết định sức khoẻ của toàn bộ làn da. Chính vì vậy, sản phẩm này còn được gọi với cái tên “sản phẩm được tin yêu của các tiếp viên hàng không” vì dù có phải trải qua những chuyến bay đường dài liên tục hay thay đổi thời tiết, thì da cũng được cải thiện ẩm mượt hơn.

*Trải nghiệm thực tế*

Bổ sung ẩm tận sau bên trong da, giúp làn da ẩm mịn như đắp mặt nạ.
Cải thiện độ đàn hồi của da ngay sáng hôm sau. Mặc dù làn da đã bị giảm độ đàn hồi sau 1 đêm ngủ dài.
Làm sáng tông da cho làn da sáng khoẻ, sáng từ bên trong.
Hiệu chỉnh nếp da nhẫn mịn khiến bạn chỉ muốn chạm vào mãi.
Độ thẩm thấu cực nhanh, không rít nhờn.
Mùi thơm cây cỏ thiên nhiên nhẹ nhàng.
*Đối tượng sử dụng*

Làn da bị tổn thương sau quá trình điều trị lăn kim, laser.
Làn da yếu, nhạy cảm, dễ ửng đỏ.
Làn da khô, thiếu ẩm, tối màu. Thường xuyên di chuyển vì tính chất công việc (công tác, du lịch, tiếp viên hàng không….)
Đặc biệt là làn da có những dấu hiệu lão hoá.
Độ tuổi hiệu quả nhất để sử dụng tinh chất đặc biệt Ohui Prime Advancer Ampoule Serum là từ 25-40 tuổi
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng*
Sau khi rửa mặt sạch và sử dụng nước hoa hồng cân bằng da, lấy 1 lượng vừa đủ tinh chất dưỡng thoa đều lên mặt và vỗ nhẹ để cho serum có thể thẩm thấu vào bên trong da một cách tốt nhất, trước khi bôi kem dưỡng ẩm hoặc các tinh chất đặc trị khác. Sử dụng hai lần mỗi ngày vào sáng và tối

Hãy để OHUI Prime Advancer Ampoule Serum đồng hành cùng bạn trên những con đường sắp tới. Nếu bạn có vấn đề khác về lão hóa da, đến mỹ phẩm Ohui chống lão hóa để tìm hiểu thêm những sản phẩm có chức năng tương tự nhé.


----------

